# MATTE Varnish



## Anphicar (Dec 31, 2006)

Hey guys.

I need some help.

What is the best matte varnish to use, and how should i apply it.

I have GW's spray matte varnish--but 70% of the time it comes out more like it is gloss varnish. Perhaps i spray too much?

But it seems i spray rather sparingly, and since its clear, its difficult to gauge the coverage.

*Any tips? 
*
PS--I just ruined my fucking terminator. It was my best paint job yet, and then i sprayed and it came out glossy as ..something really glossy. Fuckin shit.


----------



## uranium-238 (Apr 19, 2007)

i use testor's matte varnish, or whatever the hell they call it. i've never had it turn out glossy, even when it's overapplied. (instead of looking glossy it just starts to look white, but we're talking about a really heavy coat for that to happen.)

as for spraying too much/too little, i tend to lightly mist mine, then let them dry to see what the coverage is like. it really doesn't take much in my experience. i normally end up lightly misting all sides of the model twice, and letting things dry between each application.


----------



## Anphicar (Dec 31, 2006)

Hm, Testors.

Thanks!


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

If your using GW varnish - always make sure you do it in warm area and ALWAYS shake the shit out if the can. And I mean really shake the hell out of it. I managed to ruin the mini below which is one of the best mini's I've ever painted (the pic doesn't really show the highlights at all) because I didn't shake it. It turned out white. I came so close to crying I really did. I'm still so gutted about it.


----------

